# ***I Love Tish vol. 1***



## aleksis210 (Oct 21, 2008)

SoOooOo, This FOTD is dedicated to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



TISH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..... because she was nice enough to send me some goodies and surprise me with extras...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Here is the look!*

It looks a bit muddy because my camera was capturing it so unblended so I blended the shit out of it and it ended up like this....




Here is a pic of it before I blended it like a crazy person...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What do you ladies like better?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..................................................  .........................................
Full face





*What I used:*
**Face**
Crow Cosmetics Mineral Found.-Light2
Nars Bronzer-Laguna
MAC mineralize blush-Dainty
DDF moisture dew as a base
**Lips**
Lancome Juicy tubes-Dreamsicle
**Eyes**
Nars cream shadow-Carioca(as a base, I'm all out of primer)
_Sweet Sienna pigment...<3_
_Entremauve pigment...<3 _
_Naked pigment...<3_
Carbon e/s
Loreal Lineur Intense-black
Lancome cils booster
Almay one coat nourishing mascara
Clinique liner in black on waterline(the one that comes in a pot)

Here are a couple of others I did awhile ago but haven't posted....





Pardon the brows i have since done them, see first fotd...lol




**Eyes**
Blonde's gold pigment
Lancome pigments in 'little black dress' and 'silver stiletto'(though it's very pink)
Loreal lineur intense
Clinique liner (comes in a pot, can never remember the name-black)
No mascara just residue from the liquid liner..
No hi-lighter because of my brows...which is why it looks unblended at the top...


The next look is kind of plain, but it was for school...








*What I used*
**Face**
MUFE F&B found.-32 'Alabaster beige'
Crow Cosmetics 'complexion perfection'
Nars bronzer-Laguna
MAC mineralize blush-Dainty
**Lips**
nothing
**Eyes**
All MAC e/s
Orb
Sablecoated
Honey Lust
Quarry
Carbon
Mascara and eyeliner...the usual
Clinique liner on waterline

Thanks for looking!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 21, 2008)

super pretty look and yay for tish haha


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, You are gorgeous!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG...you look so pretty!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I knew those colors would look great on you!! I love all of the looks!! You are just gorgeous girl!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 21, 2008)

It came out Beautiful! The blending is awesome!




awww... 
how nice....a shout out to Tish. She sounds like a wonderful person!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tish really is awesome! She's very sweet and generous! You have great intuition Tish because I LOOOOVE all of the colors....Thanks to everyone else for all of the awesome comments, made my shitty day much better!


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 21, 2008)

I like both of these, and you have really nice eyes


----------



## n_c (Oct 21, 2008)

Such pretty ooks


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 21, 2008)

You are gorgeous!  I totally agree that Tish is a sweetheart!


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, so pretty! How nice of Tish to throw in some extra goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the last look.. you're gorgeous, girl!

So did you decide to do your own brows, or did you find someone good locally? I've given up, haha.. I'm just going to do them myself to avoid any potential butcherings..lol. Yours look nice though!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Wow, so pretty! How nice of Tish to throw in some extra goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the last look.. you're gorgeous, girl!

So did you decide to do your own brows, or did you find someone good locally? I've given up, haha.. *I'm just going to do them myself to avoid any potential butcherings..lol.* Yours look nice though!_

 
That's what I decided...haha...It took forever, but I tweezed them the crap out of em,I'm glad you like them, thank you!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 21, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_You are gorgeous! I totally agree that Tish is a sweetheart!_

 
Ahh Thank you! Aleksis is my lil girl!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 21, 2008)

Love it! You're so pretty.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 21, 2008)

love all the looks


and you are seriously so pretty!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 21, 2008)

What beautiful looks! Your brows are da bomb!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 21, 2008)

She is a sweetheart, she's done some sweet things for me too, she's a real doll that Tish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you my dear look AMAZING. You have the prettiest eyes! I love the first look, it's so shimmery and the liner is perfect. In fact, all of your looks with liner are amazing! Your skin is so pretty & glowing


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 21, 2008)

you're beautiful!!! love you hair!!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 21, 2008)

pretty looks !


----------



## lafemmenoir (Oct 21, 2008)

You look so beautiful and radiant and I too think Tish is the kindest person with the biggest


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_She is a sweetheart, she's done some sweet things for me too, she's a real doll that Tish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And you my dear look AMAZING. You have the prettiest eyes! I love the first look, it's so shimmery and the liner is perfect. In fact, all of your looks with liner are amazing! Your skin is so pretty & glowing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We _*love*_ our liner!! lol


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 21, 2008)

yay for tish!!
you're so stunning! you look so glowy! love all the looks


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 21, 2008)

i really love the first look! the colors look great


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Oct 21, 2008)

u r so pretty ! 
and this look is so soft..i love it..
and btw i liked ur eyebrows... so netural.. im trying to get like yours..


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angel Of Moon* 

 
_u r so pretty ! 
and this look is so soft..i love it..
and btw i liked ur eyebrows... so netural.. im trying to get like yours.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tweezed them and I don't use eyebrow powder anymore because it always makes them look orange no matter what color I use!!


----------



## ecberger (Oct 21, 2008)

youre stunning
@#$%$^%$^
wooow<3


----------



## kimmy (Oct 21, 2008)

you're such a fox, aleksis.


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Oct 21, 2008)

You are SO pretty!!! I love how your skin looks!


----------



## jdechant (Oct 21, 2008)

YAY TISH!!!
Wow..you have amazingly beautiful glowing skin...and soo pretty!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 21, 2008)

I really like the 2nd look!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ecberger* 

 
_youre stunning
@#$%$^%$^
wooow<3_

 
Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_you're such a fox, aleksis._

 
And so are you my friend. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamgrape1119* 

 
_You are SO pretty!!! I love how your skin looks!_

 
 Thank you, I really really love dainty...<3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_YAY TISH!!!
Wow..you have amazingly beautiful glowing skin...and soo pretty!!_

 
She's the best! Thank you!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I really like the 2nd look!_

 
Thanks I did too!!


----------



## babyjazy21 (Oct 21, 2008)

Super gorgeous!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your skin is flawless..loves it


----------



## l1onqueen (Oct 21, 2008)

very cute looks, makes me want to pull out honeylust again...but oh the fall out


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 21, 2008)

You're such a gorgeous girl, and both of these looks just make you look extra special! And yay for Tish!


----------



## rbella (Oct 21, 2008)

You look so beautiful!!!  Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACaholic21 (Oct 21, 2008)

You are so beautiful!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 21, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 22, 2008)

Very pretty, your skin looks amazing...


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 22, 2008)

That looks amazing on you!


----------



## imatocophobic (Oct 22, 2008)

lovely!


----------



## koretta (Oct 22, 2008)

WOW!!! i love ypur color... veryyyyyyyyyy pretty!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

Aleksis!!!  You look like a sex bomb - absolutely stunning!!  Both looks are fabulous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I join you in the Tish love.  She is a rare gift to this world!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 22, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 22, 2008)

*Very pretty! 

I wanted to ask you something: Have you ever considered going red? No, not REDRED..But, like a deep, auburn/brunette red? I was looking at you, studying your coloring, eyes, etc., and I concluded you'd look fabulous with a rich, chocolate-y red (if that makes any sense
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

I have coloring comparable to yours (although I have blue/green eyes), and I always wanted to 'go red', and everyone told me "No, no, no, you could NEVER pull off red!". Well, one day I was at the stylist, getting my hair cut, and a hairdresser with similar coloring as me was coloring her hair a dark red; and it looked *SO* amazing! So, the stylist told me she could put in a temporary color (washes out in twenty-something shampoos), and see how I liked it. Well, like is not the word. LOVE. That'd be the correct word. I've never had SO many compliments in my life. All those people (that said I couldn't pull off red hair) had to eat their words. Needless to say, I never went back! When the color started fading, I was so disappointed, and my natural color (which is a sandy-blond with red highlights) just looked so...DULL!! I got my hair colored, and to this day do so.

Over the five years I've had it done, I've done firey reds, and rich reds. Just last week I did a chocolate red for fall. It's gorgeous!

Anyway..My point in telling you ALL this, is to try to get you to experiment. Try the temporary color..I would LOVE to see how you'd look red!! I think with your coloring, and deep brown eyes, it'd be so glamourous!!

Just at least *think* about it. I know it's hard to go SO drastically different, but I believe it would be worth it!!!! Lemme know what'cha think!
*


----------



## lsperry (Oct 22, 2008)

So very, very pretty.....Both looks are gorgeous!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*Very pretty! **

I wanted to ask you something: Have you ever considered going red? No, not REDRED..But, like a deep, auburn/brunette red? I was looking at you, studying your coloring, eyes, etc., and I concluded you'd look fabulous with a rich, chocolate-y red (if that makes any sense
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

I have coloring comparable to yours (although I have blue/green eyes), and I always wanted to 'go red', and everyone told me "No, no, no, you could NEVER pull off red!". Well, one day I was at the stylist, getting my hair cut, and a hairdresser with similar coloring as me was coloring her hair a dark red; and it looked *SO* amazing! So, the stylist told me she could put in a temporary color (washes out in twenty-something shampoos), and see how I liked it. Well, like is not the word. LOVE. That'd be the correct word. I've never had SO many compliments in my life. All those people (that said I couldn't pull off red hair) had to eat their words. Needless to say, I never went back! When the color started fading, I was so disappointed, and my natural color (which is a sandy-blond with red highlights) just looked so...DULL!! I got my hair colored, and to this day do so.

Over the five years I've had it done, I've done firey reds, and rich reds. Just last week I did a chocolate red for fall. It's gorgeous!

Anyway..My point in telling you ALL this, is to try to get you to experiment. Try the temporary color..I would LOVE to see how you'd look red!! I think with your coloring, and deep brown eyes, it'd be so glamourous!!

Just at least *think* about it. I know it's hard to go SO drastically different, but I believe it would be worth it!!!! Lemme know what'cha think!
*_

 
I've done every color of the rainbow, I'll have to send you a pic of when I went reddish...it was like a cranberry color, I just told my stylist I wanted Patricia Heaton's Haircolor...I'll have to send you a pic...p.s. I probably would have kept it if I had light eyes..my mom has bright green eyes and it looks amazing on her..As a matter of fact I went dark brown almost black once(In my Senior pix my hair is black) and I actually really liked it(really brought out the yellow in my brown eyes) but WOW was that high maintenance..I'll have to dig around for pics...I'll post all of the diff. shades in the haircolor forum!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you to all the great comments! (about me _and _Tish!) Everyone is way too sweet!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.............


----------



## nunu (Oct 23, 2008)

you are gorgeous!


----------



## Brittni (Oct 27, 2008)

CC: I would definitely suggest working on your liner skills. They are a bit uneven but that's probably because you used like a liquid eyeliner with a little brush that's a bit flimsy. I would suggest trying fluidline and a flat brush... But, the looks are pretty as are you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_CC: I would definitely suggest working on your liner skills. They are a bit uneven but that's probably because you used like a liquid eyeliner with a little brush that's a bit flimsy. I would suggest trying fluidline and a flat brush... But, the looks are pretty as are you._

 
I hadn't eaten anything all day and had two cups of coffee, so with that in mind I think I didn't a pretty good job...you can tell by the other two pics underneath(which are perfectly even)...I honestly didn't think anyone would notice though, thus my lack of explanation first hand...thanks though!


----------



## Moxy (Oct 27, 2008)

Can we switch hair lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?! Stunning as always, I mean it!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Can we switch hair lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?! Stunning as always, I mean it!_

 
aw I'm glad you like it! :::rips hair off of head:::..(ouch) here ya go! lol


----------



## Moxy (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_aw I'm glad you like it! :::rips hair off of head:::..(ouch) here ya go! lol_

 
*grabs it and runs away* mwuuahahahahahah


----------



## seba (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Aleksis;
I just had to comment that you have the most perfect skin I've ever seen! Mind sharing what's your skincare routine? And where can I find that Crow minerals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks!!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 30, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------

